# Artex wall?



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Do these walls have Artex on them? https://goo.gl/photos/HRomZrVCEcstViCj8

Thanks.


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

yes they are Artexed, can see the trowel border lines around the switches/edges


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yep pattern is called broken leather 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Ok going to be using x tek to remove. Fingers crossed. Thanks guys.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

How long ago was it done ?
Some Artex can contain asbestos.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

I used a wallpaper steamer on some wall artex a few years ago and it turned to slop and was easily removed


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

dholdi said:


> How long ago was it done ?
> 
> Some Artex can contain asbestos.


Good point and you can get tests done for little money. If in any doubt as to when it was done a very worthwhile step IMO.


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

You can just seal it and skim over it without having it tested, perfectly safe and legal


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

The xtek turns it to a paste so hopefully that should be safe.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Asbestos isn't a problem if messed with. If you test it, then go over it with xtek, you'd have to show the test report to the next buyer if you come to sell


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

How comes?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Asbestos isn't a problem if messed with.


I'm guessing that's a typo.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I have Artex walls that I want to rip down, but am having it tested this week for Asbestos, if it comes back clear I'll be using x tex to scrape it all off.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I was under the impression that using x tek can safely remove artex with asbestos as it turns it to slim/pulp.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nope...what about the contamination from fibres that are airborne? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a 'wet' process looking at it so these will be virtually non-existant ?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can you guarantee that no fibres will be released?
Theirs a reason company's specialise in asbestos removal....then there's the carriage and disposal...both of which need to be done under licence 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

graham1970 said:


> Can you guarantee that no fibres will be released?
> Theirs a reason company's specialise in asbestos removal....then there's the carriage and disposal...both of which need to be done under licence
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


No, no guarantee so as you say it's better to be on the safe side and have it checked out.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Definitely. 
Once you know if it is or isn't then you can decide what next step is best for you.
Let us know how you get on bud


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

You can't guarantee but even the government say when drilling into anything containing asbestos continually wet the work being done to stop the particles becoming airborne. 

If the Artex comes off as an actual congealed slop with no dryness...there 'shouldn't' be a hazard.

Saying this, I'd not do it myself. I'd get a properly licenses pro in.


----------

